# EMT Scope of Practice



## xboxer16 (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi, 

I recently got my EMT certification and have a few questions regarding off duty scope of practice:

In most states, EMTs are not allowed to give medication like Benadryl. However, if you are ever in a situation where you are in a rural area and encounter a patient in obvious anaphylactic shock, can you have them one of your own Benadryl after assisting with an EpiPen. In this theoretical situation, an ambulance takes about 20-30 minutes to respond, well outside of the duration an EpiPen is effective for.

In addition, is it allowed for an off duty EMT to have OTC medication like Advil, Tylenol, Benadryl, Aspirin, etc. in a first aid kit and give it to someone to take themselves if they meet the indications for it. 

In connection with the previous question, it is okay for EMTs to assist a person in taking these medications?

Where is the line drawn?


Thanks for your help


----------



## luke_31 (Jun 12, 2017)

Off duty is off duty, you'd not be operating under your medical director's license at the time. Giving someone medications outside of what they have with them is not a good idea. That being said if the person happened to see my Benadryl sitting there and asked for some, I'd casually mention that they are free to take some but I'm not actually going to give it to them. It will just happen to be in a conspicuous spot. That is kind of how event EMTs and set medics have gotten away with giving over the counter meds. That being said you never give someone medications outside your scope of practice on duty and definitely don't give anything off duty. Any medications you carry off duty are for yourself or your family. Don't be the Ricky rescue who finds the guy in your scenario and gives the guy his epi-pen, and then proceeds to give more medications and places the patient on oxygen that you happen to have with you. Also a true anaphylactic reaction the patient will need more then just Benadryl after they use their epi-pen, stick with basic first aid when you are off duty and you shouldn't have a liability issues.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jun 12, 2017)

xboxer16 said:


> In addition, is it allowed for an off duty EMT to have OTC medication like Advil, Tylenol, Benadryl, Aspirin, etc. in a first aid kit and give it to someone to take themselves if they meet the indications for it.



"Hey, buddy, I've got some Advil if you want some."



xboxer16 said:


> In most states, EMTs are not allowed to give medication like Benadryl. However, if you are ever in a situation where you are in a rural area and encounter a patient in obvious anaphylactic shock, can you have them one of your own Benadryl after assisting with an EpiPen. In this theoretical situation, an ambulance takes about 20-30 minutes to respond, well outside of the duration an EpiPen is effective for.



"Hey, I've got some Benadryl if you want some." Doubt this would be a problem...but if you're "having them take it", that could be an issue.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 12, 2017)

i would do what @EpiEMS says. At the time you would be Mr.  @xboxer16 the human/individual. NOT Mr. Xboxer16 the EMT. Also good samaritan law and shiz, if your volunteering your time, and not forcing anything then you'll be good. Honestly if i do decide to stop off duty as an EMT, i won't even say im an EMT, I'll just do what i deem to be right, and swiftly walk away before anybody nabs me to sign papers or anything along those lines.


----------



## mgr22 (Jun 12, 2017)

xboxer16, just because a med is OTC doesn't mean it's benign. Almost all drugs, including all of the ones you mentioned, have contraindications and side effects. I strongly suggest you study those risks, and resist the temptation to offer anyone meds while you're off duty.


----------



## Summit (Jun 12, 2017)

If you are off duty and someone asks you for for an Advil and you give it to them, no big deal.

Now your homework is to research what role benadryl serves in treating anaphylaxis, what time-frame it is active in, and if you would consider it a lifesaving treatment.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jun 12, 2017)

Summit said:


> If you are off duty and someone asks you for for an Advil and you give it to them, no big deal.
> 
> Now your homework is to research what role benadryl serves in treating anaphylaxis, what time-frame it is active in, and if you would consider it a lifesaving treatment.


oooh ooh pick me!  I dun learneded this one!


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Jun 14, 2017)

From a liability standpoint there's a big difference between administering a medication that you provide and saying casually "gee, it would be great if you took some benadryl, but I can't give it to you. Oh, you have some in the medicine chest. Well gee golly willikers, I'm just going to turn around and admire your tchotckes for a moment."

Off duty, you're a first responder, rural or urban. Stick to that.


----------

